# Insane Cichlid



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

Video of my insane wolf cichlid...hands down the nastiest fish I've ever kept and you'll see why ;0


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

What a beautiful fish! It's a shame he isn't keeping the food down. I saw him grab some and spit it out. Any idea why he's refusing food?


----------



## VPM3 (Aug 9, 2012)

Thats crazy! and i thought my AC splashed a lot.


----------



## bobbyjoe (Jan 30, 2013)

TonyT said:


> Video of my insane wolf cichlid...hands down the nastiest fish I've ever kept and you'll see why ;0


Similar temperament to my brothers Peacock Bass, he's got 3.

Why don't you through the food in and quickly shut the lid, thats what my brother has to do otherwise, same thing that happens to you, happens to him.

Anyway you can drill a small hole in the lid, this way you can through the food in abit at a time?

Instead of Pellets, feed it frozen smelts, thawed out beforehand.


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

That's an incredible fish. I'm glad you still have all your fingers?!


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

mistersprinkles said:


> What a beautiful fish! It's a shame he isn't keeping the food down. I saw him grab some and spit it out. Any idea why he's refusing food?


He's just not in feeding mode...he's been in kill mode for over two months...just doesn't look at the food. He's healthy, just not hungry.


----------

